# 3.5t horsebox - 2 horses



## JadeyyBabeyy (14 February 2012)

*NOT FOR ME FOR A FRIEND*

is there any 3.5tn that can successfully take 2 horses both 16.1
then 2 people and tack/water hay etccc.
also whats the punishment for overloading? 
TY


----------



## georgiegirl (14 February 2012)

In a short answer no. 

There are no 3.5ton boxes on the market that have enough payload to carry two horses of that size and any which say they can then I would be VERY cautious of the materials/building methods used.

VOSA are becoming increasingly hot on checking weights etc and can issue fines of up to £5000 as well as points.

Dont forget the rules are there for a reason. An overladen vehicle will have decreased steering, handling, increased stopping distances and of course over kill on the vehicles mechanics as well. Plus I highly doubt the insurance company would cover you in the event of an accident. Just not worth it! 3.5s are ok for one horse only (and even then with some builds you would have to be extremely careful with regard your 'extras' that you carry.

If you need to carry two you will need to go for more gvw im afraid!


----------



## Santa_Claus (14 February 2012)

as above, if you want to take two get a trailer or larger lorry. There are some nice 5.5-6t lorries about which are basically not much bigger than the larger 3.5t lorries but are easily legally within weight limits etc for two horses + kit.

Also when considering weights of horses never ever rely on a weight tape as they can be very misleading.

and yes as well as points/fine your insurance will be invalidated in event of an accident


----------



## ROG (14 February 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			If you need to carry two you will need to go for more gvw im afraid!
		
Click to expand...

There is no way I can think of for a B licence holder to carry two large horses without passing the LGV C1 or B+E test

I am assuming you only have a B licence ????


----------



## Polotash (14 February 2012)

Depends on how hefty the horses are...

My 3.5 tonne has a payload of 1.5 tonnes. It's been weighed at the garage (and I carry the certificate in the van) and with 1/4 tank of disesel it weighs exactly 2 tonnes. I had it converted so know the build quality is good, double skin aluminium floor, lightweight EVA matting, reinforced bulkhead between horses and cab etc etc. To keep weight down I have NO living tho, just vinyl wall linings, as I knew I wanted to prioritise weight. I keep the fuel tank at 1/4, and don't carry water as I know the venues I go to have it. If I really had to get two horses somewhere and was up to weight I'd put all the tack etc in a car and get a friend to drive the car!

Having said that, I've only taken one in it so far as he's 17.1! 

If you buy something ready made you'll struggle to get that payload tho, best I've seen is Three Counties who I think do a basic conversion which gives 1.2 tonnes?


----------



## JadeyyBabeyy (14 February 2012)

Person who wants to know  can drive a 7.5 but said thats too big! And wont listen to me


----------



## ROG (14 February 2012)

JadeyyBabeyy said:



			Person who wants to know  can drive a 7.5 but said thats too big! And wont listen to me 

Click to expand...

Inform them it does not have to be 7.5 but perhaps a 5 tonne horsebox which looks more like an oversized van

There are some pics of those on this site


----------



## georgiegirl (14 February 2012)

polo tash even at 1.5t payload with two big horses and their associated gear as well as including the weight of the driver and any passegers it is still pushing it really.

I would NEVER travel a horse without water even if I knew the event I was going to had it - not worth the risk of a horse stuck in the box for hours on a hot sunny day if you break down and have to wait for recovery! each to their own though I guess.....

if your friend can drive bigger vehicles then it would be silly not to go for one with a greater gvw? there are some very compact 5-6.5t boxes about which in all honesty are not that much bigger than some 3.5tonners? At least then you dont run the risk of overloading?


----------



## christine48 (14 February 2012)

I've been looking into 3.5 t lorries and I don't think it is possible to carry 2  horses, fuel, water, kit and people legally without compromising on build strength. Most have a paye load of 1 to 1.5 ton. My 16.2 weighed 600 kilos  so couldn't carry 2 of him. some can be up rated to 3.9 t
I think the answer is a 4.5 or 6th prey.


----------



## JadeyyBabeyy (14 February 2012)

ROG said:



			Inform them it does not have to be 7.5 but perhaps a 5 tonne horsebox which looks more like an oversized van

There are some pics of those on this site
		
Click to expand...

i have, but still wont listen to me!
give up trying to help people!


----------



## Santa_Claus (14 February 2012)

find something like the below locally and don't tell her its over 3.5t until she seen it!
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/search.aspx?ds=1&c=&rn=38459


----------

